# Открыт филиал клиники А.И.Бобыря в Москве, м. "Парк Победы"



## nuwa (28 Окт 2009)

В связи с увеличением пациентов нуждающихся в помощи наших специалистов, а так же в связи с постоянным развитием и расширением нашей клиники, мы открыли новый филиал в Москве по адресу:

*г. Москва, ул. 1812 года, д. 8, корп. 1, подъезд 6 (м. «Парк Победы»).

(495) 740-44-44 (многоканальный)*

Авторский, запатентованный метод дефанотерапии, разработанный к.м.н. А.И. Бобырем, помогает нам  в короткое время восстановить жизненную и физическую активность пациента.​
Для диагностики заболеваний позвоночника в нашей клинике используют наиболее безопасный метод исследования (без использования рентгенологических лучей) - УЗИ позвоночника. При противопоказаниях для проведения МРТ – это единственный метод для диагностики межпозвонковой грыжи.

Так же, используя ультразвуковую денситометрию (УЗД), вы можете измерить плотность костей для диагностики на ранних стадиях такого опасного заболевания опорно-двигательного аппарата, как остеопороз.  

Приходите к нам, опытные неврологи, дефанотерапевты, остеопаты, мануальные терапевты, реабилитологи, ортопеды, врачи УЗИ-диагностики, физиотерапевты, массажисты будут рады вам помочь. Мы надеемся, что каждое посещение нашей клиники, будет ещё одним шагом на пути к вашему выздоровлению и восстановлению опорно-двигательного аппарата.


----------



## Admin (28 Окт 2009)

Добавлю, что подробную информацию можно получить на сайте доктора - http://www.spina.ru/


----------

